# Viel Spaß mit Puretec (oder: Server mit Hindernissen)



## Heiko (8 Mai 2002)

Ich trage mich schon länger mit dem Gedanken, mir einen dedizierten Server zu mieten.
Dies hat zwei Gründe:
1. Der ständig wachsene Traffic.
2. Die Verwirklichung von Zusatzfunktionen für computerbetrug.de und dialerhilfe.de, die zwingend einen eigenen Server erfordern (laßt Euch überraschen...  )

Ich setzte mich also hin und verglich die Preise und Leistungen. Da ich das ja alles selbst finanzieren muß ist der Preis mit Sicherheit eines der wichtigsten Argumente.
Zum Schluß blieben noch server4free und puretec übrig, die in die engere Wahl kamen.
Gewonnen hat Puretec, weil die die billigeren waren und eine sehr gut ausgebaute und zuverlässige Anbindung haben.

Nächstes Argument: wann steht der Server zur Verfügung?
server4free: angeblich meistens in 15 Minuten (stand so auf der Homepage)
Puretec: Auf der gesamten Homepage nix, aber auch garnix zu finden. Nachfrage bei der Hotline ergibt "alles andere fast sofort, Server in eins, zwei Tagen". Gut.

Zum 1., zum 2.  - Zuschlag an Puretec.

Als Bestätigung der verbindlichen Bestellung kommt folgende Mail (Auszug):


> Bitte bachten Sie, dass die endgültige Einrichtung Ihres Servers mehrere Tage in Anspruch nehmen kann. Unter anderm wird Ihre Hardware einem intensiven Test unterzogen und die Betriebssoftware auf den neuesten Stand gebracht. Alle notwendigen Einstellung sowie die Einrichtung Ihrer Domain und Mailadressen nehmen wir für Sie vor.


Toll. "Mehrere Tage". Gaaaaaaaaanz toll.

Das war letzte Woche.

Anfang dieser Woche habe ich dann eine Mail an den Technischen Support verfaßt, wie lange das denn noch dauert...
Antwort:


> Sehr geehrter Herr Rittelmeier,
> durch Lieferschwierigkeiten unseres Hardwarelieferanten kommt es zur Zeit leider zu enormen Verzögerungen bei der Einrichtung von neuen Servern.
> 
> Die momentane Einrichtdauer liegt bei ca. 3 Wochen.
> ...


 :argl:  :evil: 
Sowas. Erst kein einziger Hinweis auf eine Verzögerung und dann (auf Nachfrage!) "drei Wochen".

Und jetzt das beste: Heute kommt die Rechnung. Einrichtungsgebühr und erster Monat. Von dem ich voraussichtlich maximal ein Viertel nutzen kann. Die spinnen doch...

Ich habe jetzt erst mal der Abbuchung ohne Gegenleistung widersprochen.

Wenn mich mein Gefühl nicht trügt dann war das noch nicht die letzte Episode.

Bislang kriegt Puretec jedenfalls ne glatte "6".

_(to be continued...)_


----------



## Freeman76 (11 Mai 2002)

Hab mir nun endlich aus pur(tec)er Freude den dedizierten Server bestellt.
Wer wird den Server eher haben? Du oder ich?

Bin da wirklich mal gespannt


----------



## Heiko (11 Mai 2002)

Suchst Du ne Beschäftigung wenn Du dann in Pension gehst? :sun:


----------



## Anonymous (11 Mai 2002)

Selber schuld wenn du bei PureDreck nen Server orderst 

Ein s4f kunde


----------



## Heiko (11 Mai 2002)

Die Rahmenbedingungen sind bei PT wesentlich besser.

Aus den AGB von s4f:


> 2 f) Der Provider ist berechtigt, den Server des Kunden nach entsprechender Vorankündigung für Zugriffe aus dem Internet zu sperren, wenn der Server in einem Abrechnungszeitraum mehr als 35 GB an Datentransfer verbraucht hat, und der Kunde keine ausreichende Kaution (250€) hinterlegt hat. Der Provider wird den Kunden über die mögliche Sperrung des Servers direkt nach Überschreitung des gebuchten Mindestkontingents an Datentransfer per Email informieren.
> 
> 3 c) Sollte der Kunde von dritter Seite aufgefordert werden, eine Internetdomain aufzugeben, weil sie angeblich fremde Rechte verletzt, wird er den Provider hiervon unverzüglich unterrichten. Umgekehrt wird auch der Provider den Kunden informieren, wenn er aufgefordert werden sollte, die Domain des Kunden abzugeben. Der Provider ist in beiden Fällen berechtigt, im Namen des Kunden auf die Internetdomain zu verzichten, falls der Kunde nicht sofort Sicherheit für etwaige Prozeß- und Anwaltskosten in ausreichender Höhe (mindestens 7.500 EUR) stellt. Von Ersatzansprüchen Dritter, die auf der unzulässigen Verwendung einer Internetdomain beruhen, stellt der Kunde den Provider hiermit frei.


Allein 3c scheint mir schlicht rechtswidrig zu sein.

Zudem kostet bei s4f eine Neuinstallation EUR 69,- - bei PT gibts die für lau.


----------

